# "Lost in Translation" for our Down Under Buddies...errr, Mates!



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Since our launch in Australia back in March, we have received countless hilarious Tweets and comments from our friends "down under" about our name. Are we a "FartMate" or a "PoofPal?" Yeah, we've heard it all...

We get it! Australians refer to it as petrol (or fuel) and we call it gas. In order to bridge the language gap between continents, we released a video series of other "lost in translation" words to help explain the misunderstanding:

Read more at https://blog.gasbuddy.com/posts/Aus...=spBI2bvw1sN+hjNZe0tHVA==#w3RLWQskpAj0YR6P.99





















See the full series on YouTube here: http://bit.ly/1U8Hoq0

Yes, we talk funny but you save money! Are you an Australian that knows of other "talk funny" words or phrases? Because we want to hear them. *Share them with us via Twitter for a chance to win a $50 towards fuel.*

To enter, all you have to do is:


Tweet us @GasBuddyAU (www.twitter.com/gasbuddyau) and tell us your favo(u)rite Australian-English words and/or phrases that get misunderstood to Americans
Use the hashtag: "#TalkFunnySaveMoney"
See official rules here: http://bit.ly/talkfunnypromotion
Psst sorry Americans and Canadians...this contest is only open to Aussie residents!

Kapeesh? Or rather, understood?
Read more at https://blog.gasbuddy.com/posts/Aus...=spBI2bvw1sN+hjNZe0tHVA==#w3RLWQskpAj0YR6P.99


----------

